# Australia



## preizzo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi guys 
I need to send a knife to kangaroo country but I have no clue about Australia restrictions on knives and blade in general. 
Is there any kind of problem to send a knife in to the Australian territory? 
And witch is the best and cheap way??


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 6, 2016)

preizzo said:


> Hi guys
> I need to send a knife to kangaroo country but I have no clue about Australia restrictions on knives and blade in general.
> Is there any kind of problem to send a knife in to the Australian territory?
> And witch is the best and cheap way??



Anything over 1000$ value will be taxed , if it's kitchen knife you can describe as "kitchen tools " it should be fairly easy, if it's tactical stuff or balisong etc there are some restrictions on switchblades etc


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 6, 2016)

In terms of cheapest you are out of luck. It will cost a bit. USPS is probably the cheapest but i know some US vendors refuse to use it because the Auspot USPS interlink can fail and things go missing


----------



## JayGee (Feb 6, 2016)

never had a problem... 'Cutlery' seems to be an acceptable description.


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 7, 2016)

how heavy is the knife? 

I recently had a santuko sent to me via USPS and it think it was 27 USD but yeah shipping from USA to AU is a beating

but it could be worst from Denmark as its further away than the US to AU


----------



## preizzo (Feb 7, 2016)

Tk for all the info. 
The package weight 344g. 
Hopefully it will be the same price aswell


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Feb 9, 2016)

Remember too, it's $1000AUD. The exchange rate from where you are to Australia HAS to be taken into consideration.


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 10, 2016)

Double post


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah what Cris said. So that is like $5USD currently &#128547;.

Though that will also depend on what you are shipping and how easily they can determine a value.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 10, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> Yeah what Cris said. So that is like $5USD currently [emoji21].
> 
> Though that will also depend on what you are shipping and how easily they can determine a value.



At least it's not Canada; we only get $20 CAD (twenty*), $60 CAD (sixty*) if a gift



*I spelled out the numbers in case someone thought I forgot a zero


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Feb 10, 2016)

tjangula said:


> At least it's not Canada; we only get $20 CAD (twenty*), $60 CAD (sixty*) if a gift
> 
> 
> 
> *I spelled out the numbers in case someone thought I forgot a zero



We can only insure for up to $600 going to Canada from the US too. Shifty Canucks!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 10, 2016)

CrisAnderson27 said:


> We can only insure for up to $600 going to Canada from the US too. Shifty Canucks!



We have something similar due to the Warsaw Convention, ours is $1000CAD (at least with Canada Post). Some services such as their tracked packet only have $100CAD; and small air packet has nothing, not even tracking. I was pleased to learn some carriers such as DHL offer no limit, I sent something for $2000USD approximately one month ago (saved multiple shipments for insurance purposes). 

The $600 (I presume USD) limit is interesting because I had something come up by USPS priority express international which indicated it was insured for $1100USD shortly before Christmas. When I got my two Carter knives in2014 the package was (apparently) insured for $1250 USD as well.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 10, 2016)

tjangula said:


> At least it's not Canada; we only get $20 CAD (twenty*), $60 CAD (sixty*) if a gift
> 
> 
> 
> *I spelled out the numbers in case someone thought I forgot a zero



Due to the crappy exchange rate $20CAD is $14.37USD lol.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Feb 10, 2016)

tjangula said:


> The $600 (I presume USD) limit is interesting because I had something come up by USPS priority express international which indicated it was insured for $1100USD shortly before Christmas. When I got my two Carter knives in2014 the package was (apparently) insured for $1250 USD as well.



That IS interesting. I sent something valued at $1200 to Canada, and my postman would not insure it for more than $600. I even made him check with his boss.

Odd.


----------

